# MCPHS Reserve Campus Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Reserve Campus Safety Officer
Institution:
*MCPHS University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/01/2017

Type:
Full Time

For nearly 200 years, MCPHS University, formerly known as Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences, has been at the forefront of stuff.

The primary function of the Campus Safety Officer is to be as visible as possible in all parking lots, garages, and buildings throughout the campus to deter theft, vandalism, possible physical assaults. This is an on-call,_ per diem_ position intended to cover shifts as needed.


Provide security coverage at assigned post. Ensure all employees and students wear appropriate identification when entering the buildings. Sign in all visitors and directs them to offices, meeting spaces as necessary.
Provide campus information and assistance to students, faculty, staff and visitors.
Complete rounds as assigned. Check doors, windows and other access areas to assure they are secure during off-shift hours.
Provide emergency medical response. Radio Shift Commander, contact ambulance if necessary. Be prepared to direct medical personal to emergency area, provide escort if necessary.
Observe and report to Shift Commander and Facilities Director any water leaks, safety hazards, suspicious activity, defective exterior lighting or other hazards.
Perform interior and exterior patrols during shifts and report safety concerns immediately. Unauthorized individuals should be asked to leave immediately and escorted out of the area by the Officer. Call for additional officers when necessary.
Patrol parking lot areas for suspicious activity, vehicle issues or violations or unlawful activity.
Complete reports and other administrative duties as assigned by Shift Commander
Additional responsibilities may be assigned by the supervisor.

Required:


A high school diploma is required.
Associate's degree in Criminal Justice (or related field) or at least one year of security experience.
Knowledge of the campus and surrounding geographic areas.
Ability to observe and analyze situations quickly and objectively and to determine proper course of action in collaboration with shift supervisor.
Ability to speak and write effectively and ability to communicate and maintain effective relationships with staff, students and the public.
Skills in first aid.
Ability to receive and understand instructions and carry out those instructions.
Promote an environment conducive to respect and accountability at all times.
Ability to accept and use constructive feedback from colleagues and supervisors.
Project a positive image of the department/program/school and the University.
Exercise an appropriate chain of command when needing to address issues/concerns.
Please attach a cover letter and a resume. No phone calls, please. Principals only. No relocation available. Finalist candidate(s) for this position will be subject to a pre-employment background check as a condition of employment. MCPHS University is an equal opportunity employer. Applicants who would enrich the University's diversity are welcome to apply.

PI98886597

*Application Information*
Contact:
MCPHS University

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2apply.net/qvmd6jd9bv5tdzht


----------



## halftrack (Feb 25, 2006)

Does this agency contact applicants who apply and are qualified? I recently submitted an application and never heard back between the three campuses in Worcester, MA Boston, MA and Manchester, NH. They do post for Patrol Officer and Supervisory Positions frequently though.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I have had the same done to me as well


----------



## halftrack (Feb 25, 2006)

Not sure what they are looking for there but I have a combined 31 years law enforcement and industrial security related training and experience. Appears to be an excellent school.


----------

